# Paulo Coelho - you a fan?



## Walkio (Mar 16, 2006)

On Monday, I read Paulo Coelho's best seller 'The Alchemist'. It wasn't a traditional, fast paced favourite of mine, though it certainly got me thinking. I suppose a book that you can read in a day is either really short, or really good. I suppose 'The Alchemist' is both to be fair. Have any of you read his books - there's about 6 of them. And, are you a fan?


----------



## Walker Pierce (Mar 16, 2006)

I've only read the Alchemist. I must agree it was different from my normal pace, although it was still enjoyable. I wouldn't say I'm a fan...as of yet. I am going to look into him though.


----------



## Stewart (Mar 16, 2006)

I'm definitely not a fan.


----------



## Walkio (Mar 20, 2006)

To add to this,I'm half way through 11 minutes. And it's crap.


----------



## Wilderness (Mar 21, 2006)

I baught a book by him, The Zahir, and was really excited to read it, but I read really really bad reviews on him one forums and a lot of people hated his work so it really put me off!!

Lani


----------



## Walkio (Mar 21, 2006)

I'm put off. I liked THe Alchemist, but I'm reading Eleven Minutes, and it just glamourises prostitution, says stupid things like 'sex is the only thing that can make you happy' and 'it's better to be unhappy and rich than happy and poor'. I could have shredded the book as soon as I read that. And if I was a Brazilian girl, I'd have thought prostitution was a good option by the way Coelho talks about it.


----------

